# Shop vac for dust collection



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a 5hp rigid shop vac that I wouldn't mind using for a dust collection system. Is it doable? What upgrades/modifications would you suggest for this to be a good system. Will I be replacing the filter all of the time?


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

It will not work as well as a duct collection system. Yes you will need to either be replacing filters often or you could get a washable filter and wash it out. Perhaps have two of the washable ones so you can continue working while one is drying.

I used a shop vac for a while then made the jump to a JDS dust collector.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

USNrider said:


> I have a 5hp rigid shop vac that I wouldn't mind using for a dust collection system. Is it doable? What upgrades/modifications would you suggest for this to be a good system. Will I be replacing the filter all of the time?


I've been using a shop vac for about 3 years now. About the only option when you have neither the physical space nor the electrical power to run a dedicated dust collection system. Not as efficient as a dedicated system does work pretty well. George is correct though, unless you add a Dust Deputy, Thein baffle or some other means of separating out the dust and chips, you can go through a phenomenal amount of vacuum cleaner bags. I put on a dust deputy
Oneida Molded DIY Dust Deputy Cyclone - Amazon.com
and it dropped my vacuum cleaner bag use from 1 or 2 a month to zero in 15 months.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Because my shop is small I use a shop vac for my tablesaw and planer but I use a Dustrite separator from Rockler and get very little dust in the filter. I don't wash the filters just blow them with the air compressor. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31104&site=ROCKLER


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

I use a shop vac with the dust deputy. It works pretty well. I don't have the space to set up permanent DC, so I just connect whatever I'm using to the shop vac and DD.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*generally speaking*

A shop vac will be OK for dust from a router table, ROS, miter saw guard, bandsaw port where only fine "dust" is being generated in relatively small amounts. The 8 gal or 16 gal container will not fill up before the filter needs cleaning. The filter will clog long before that happens, unless a Dust Depity or other cyclonic separator is used.

For a jointer or planer which generates chips, not dust, it will not work very well. The 2 1/2" hose will get blocked shortly, the container will fill in short order with the larger chips if the planer is used continuously. I would not expect good results with a shop vac hooked to a planer or jointer. 

Even a 1 stage DC with a blower and bag will be better. Like this: 
http://www.harborfreight.com/13-gallon-industrial-portable-dust-collector-31810.html 

Here's mine sitting on top of the 13" Foley Belsaw planer:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

+1 on the dust deputy (or other) i would place the dd on a large can (5 ga will fill too fast), and you will be surprised. we use a shop vac with a i micron filter, and a bag that goes in the cannister. we haven't had to change in one year, and no apparent suction loss yet.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a shop vac and the dust deputy. It works just fine for me. It kept up with my planer as long as I didn't feed the boards too quickly. Feed one through and let it catch up. Repeat.

I have since bought the HF 2hp dust collector and use it for the planer, jointer and drum sander. The shop vac/DD is dedicated to the mitersaw and router.


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks! It sounds like the shop vac in conjunction with a dust deputy or dust right or something similar would be a good alternative to a full sized dust collection system at least until I get more serious about the stuff I'm building. I really liked the photo of the shop vac and dust deputy on its own sled to roll around the shop and take up as small of a footprint as possible.


----------

